
Neo-Nazi group's new leader is a black man who vows to dismantle it - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2019/03/01/how-black-man-outsmarted-neo-nazi-group-became-their-new-leader/
======
mordant
How is this Hacker News?

This story should be flagged.

~~~
TomTasche
social engineering at its best, so quite related in NY opinion.

